
Enterprise architecture tools suck - ilikerashers
http://blackdoglabs.co/2018/04/27/ea-tools-suck/
======
lildata
Entreprise Architecture tools suck because Enterprise Architecture sucks.
Archimate is still a step in the good direction though and it seems the only
standard alive.

